# Jam Dance Team Tryouts to be held at Body Xchange Sports Club



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bakersfield, Calif., August 4, 2006 - The 2006-07 NBA D-League, Bakersfield Jam Dance Team presented by Flashco will be holding auditions, August 11th and 12th at Body Xchange Sports Club, located at 2749 N. Calloway Dr., Bakersfield, Calif., 93312. Tryouts will run from 6:45pm - 10pm on August 11th and 10am - ending August 12th. The Saturday, August 12th audition will consist of Call-Backs and One-on-One interviews.

Registration forms for the dance team auditions can be found on the Bakersfield Jam website at www.bakersfieldjam.com or by stopping by the team office at 2203 17th St., Suite C, Bakersfield, Calif., 93301. A non-refundable pre-registration fee of $15 will be due along with the application by August 7th, after the 7th registration will be subject to a $20 non-refundable fee. Applications will be accepted up until the time of tryout on August 11th.

Potential candidates must be at least 18 years of age and a high school graduate. Candidates will be judged based on ability to grasp choreographed routines, maintain a positive attitude and communicate effectively along with physical and personal appearance. Team members will be expected to perform high-energy, fast paced dance routines as well as make personal appearances on behalf of the Bakersfield Jam, supporting various events throughout the year.

Congratulations to Rolly Uclaray who was announced as the winner of Fox 58's "So You Think You Can Dance" contest earlier today. In winning, Rolly secures a spot on the Bakersfield Jam's dance squad. A native of Delano, Calif., Rolly coaches cheerleading, singing and dancing in his free time. The Bakersfield Jam is excited to have his energy and experience as the first official member of our dance team.

Season and group tickets, along with premium seating are now available through our website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. For sponsorships supporting the Bakersfield Jam, please contact us at (661) 716-4JAM.

CONTACT: Erin Greener / (661) 716-4526 / [email protected]


----------

